# Painting tires (whitewall)



## Skookum (Apr 20, 2020)

So I just bought some tires for my Chrysler. The gentleman who I bought them from had them dyed (kind of poorly IMO) blue for his VW Van. I am looking to paint it over in white (or even red), I used a paint marker (automotive type) and that just wasn't giving me results I was looking for.


Anyone ever paint tires before? Mainly looking for a can of paint that would be able to apply onto rubber and is waterproof enough so it doesn't just go away in a week.


Thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Skookum (Apr 20, 2020)

Thanks bud! That guy seems to know his materials! Very cool.


Now, hypothetically, as I stated before I would possibly want to do this in RED. 



I just found out that I can actually remove the old DYE with some Mineral Spirits and elbow grease and it returns to the ORIGINAL white underneath!

_That being said.. I am trying to look for a product that is essentially a DYE which I could use which applies onto rubber and remains waterproof!_


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Interesting, but I wonder how well it holds up.


----------



## Skookum (Apr 20, 2020)

I am not sure. It is the first time i'be ever heard of using Dye on tires. I am trying to see about finding some myself.


But i am pleased that mineral spirits is actually removing the dye and bringing the white back. Better results that using a paint marker!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Yrs ago they used to sell 'tire black' It was some kind of very thin black paint [?] that you'd brush onto the sidewall. It would make the tire appear new although it wouldn't really give it a sheen like today's tire products do. It's possible it was a dye. I've not seen any in about 40 yrs.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I never understood the appeal of colors on tires.

I have always preferred black-walls. IMO and clean deep-black (not glossy) set of black wall tires compliments a nicely detailed vehicle.


----------



## Skookum (Apr 20, 2020)

I've seen those products. they are supposedly to make your tires look devilishly black, also its news to me that rubber is naturally white but they add carbon(?) to it in order to make it black. 

I think I'll likely just keep it white walled and not worry about painting it. Maybe I'll ask the tire shops when I switch my seasonal tires over


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

If the main objective is to not have the blue showing, can't you just put that side in?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Skookum said:


> I've seen those products. they are supposedly to make your tires look devilishly black, also its news to me that rubber is naturally white but they add carbon(?) to it in order to make it black.
> 
> I think I'll likely just keep it white walled and not worry about painting it. Maybe I'll ask the tire shops when I switch my seasonal tires over



Natural rubber is tan coloured like an elastic band they add zinc oxide to make it white. 

The carbon is added to make it stronger and last longer.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I wonder if that flex paint stuff would work...


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I don't see any type of paint lasting long term, a tire flexes too much. I'll wait to be proven wrong.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Drachenfire said:


> I never understood the appeal of colors on tires.
> 
> I have always preferred black-walls. IMO and clean deep-black (not glossy) set of black wall tires compliments a nicely detailed vehicle.


I'll borrow your comment as justification to post some eye candy. Red on a Hurst GTO and blue on the Vette.















This thread talks about using SEM dye beyond the paint markers. I know SEM is good for interiors, give it a try if you want dye - jalopy

I did not know that whitelines + letters were infused white rubber like the white sidewalls are. I always thought they were painted til saw this on Rack tiretech/techpage

If anybody wants to see how fat sidewalls are made, this is a cool video from Corky


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> I'll borrow your comment as justification to post some eye candy. Red on a Hurst GTO and blue on the Vette.


I do not begrudge others for their preferences as people are free to like what they want. While I would take either car in a heartbeat if given to me, I would still prefer straight up black-wall tires. Vivre et laisser vivre (live at let live)


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Drachenfire said:


> live at let live


I agree, your comment didn't seem negative or provocative to me. Was just using it as a transition so it didn't look like I was spamming photos willy nilly (that just happened to pop up on my Mecum notifications) :biggrin2:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

On some cars, zinc oxide tires (white) are the only way to go.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Oso954 said:


> On some cars, zinc oxide tires (white) are the only way to go.


Interesting! Don't recall if I've ever seen that. It reminded me of this


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

3onthetree said:


> I agree, your comment didn't seem negative or provocative to me. Was just using it as a transition so it didn't look like I was spamming photos willy nilly (that just happened to pop up on my Mecum notifications) :biggrin2:



No worries, I did not think anything of the sort. (Would still love one of those cars if anyone wants to gift it...:biggrin2: )


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

mmm me really like the single red pinstripe. The gold wheel can DIAF, though


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Wasn't it back in the early 70s when red stripe tires became somewhat popular? Seems like it was an option on some of the mopars.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

My '69 Road Runner cam with red walls, but I'm thinking the first ones I remember were on GTO's. something like '65 or '66 maybe. They were about 1/2" wide or so. I liked them; just a subtle uniqueness that set them off a little.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

sorry to thread hijack OP

whitewalls on a BMW 1 series ?

I love the whitewall look, but I think it only suits certain cars and makes and years
I did try a tire pen for the words, but dont last there are some stick on's which look rad ?


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

ajaye said:


> whitewalls on a BMW 1 series ?


tirestickers dot com

Here's an M2 with them








My opinion is keep them understated, unless you like the ricey look, but then why would you have a Bimmer and not a WRX if that's your game


----------

